# Oh, that industrial rubber look! (CSM Warband w/ The Shriven)



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

*The Disciples of the Four (CSM Warband w/ The Shriven)*

This being my first post here, I figger I may as well lead off by introducing my Chaos Warband, The Disciples of the Four, and their Renegades 'n' Heretics allies, The Shriven (of Dan Abnett's "First and Only" novel fame).

This is a force, well, two actually, that I've been working on for a long, long time as I'm actually more of a display painter and I've been tried to get into the groove of working my way through an army on several instances - it's my Chaos Space Marines and friends' turn now. (I plan on getting back to both my Bad Moon Orks and my Necrons, but not until I've got at least 500 playable and fully-painted points worth of CSM's!)

Here is the insignia for the Disciples of the Four:









Here are some of the figures I've been working on for the Disciples, in no particular order:



















































And a Renegade Psyker starting out my Shriven force:


















































(This guy is the color test for my Shriven Renegade Guard force, specifically the CBRNe green under-layer and the olive drab fatigues.)

Comments, suggestions, and feedback welcome! With the exception of the Psyker (as I've sunk enough time into him already), everything else is still more or less in-progress.


----------



## Testycular (Feb 12, 2010)

I Love that FW psyker guy, you have captured the energy with the base perfectly  love the "Blow everything around me up" base


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There is some seriously fine work here. Love the texture on the rhino and the paintjob on the bezerker. The custom base for the psyker is very well done. Great sense of power. I particularly like the custom backpack on the asp champ. Most impressive.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Class way to _arrive_ on Heresy 

I could almost just quote most of whats been said, the pyskers base does have a good dynamic great touch.
I also love the Custom Khorne backpack.
The texture on the Rhino proves you are a dremel master, messy process that aint it 
I am looking forward to seeing what the recesses and blank panels will sprout on that.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

First off, welcome to Heresy Online, we hope you enjoy it here.

Secondly, VERY nicely done models. I really dig the chaos marine in particular while the pskyer is just damn cool.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

@ everyone - Thanks for the compliments and support. (What's not realized is that this is a long, long time's worth of stuff. I've been a bit more prolific the past few months, though, surprisingly.)


Moving on... I've been putting together bitz for the sake of trying to round out some non-proxied stuff for (hopefully) a 1,000 point game Thursday. A lot of it's going to be proxies (thank god for Macragge and Black Reach Marines), but ideally none of the "specialty models" will be - special weapons, leaders, etc. Here's two more guys, one of them for my Berzerker Squad, Odium, and the other destined for withering fire support in a front line squad:









I'm hoping the right hand CSM looks sufficiently Night Lords-esque as an inducted member of my Warband, but maybe I need to go back to the drawing board. I can't change a whole lot to him now because he's primed, but there's a backpack missing and I apparently left off the hose on his meltagun.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive.

I particularly like the flesh shading.

Is the pitted left wing on the Rhino pre-moulded polystyrene, or did you craft it yourself?


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

*@ Dave* - The pitted trim on the left side is my attempt at having a decorative stripe of hammered metal, or at least that's how it's going to be painted. The theme I'm kinda aiming for with the command Rhino is that it originally started out as a Mark I but over time spent with my Warband and/or in the Eye of Terror or wherever, it's gradually warped/changed or been hacked into and upgraded haphazardly. I'm intentionally aiming for an angular, disjointed look, which I'll probably accentuate by a little GS work here and there (like around the pintle mount/Havoc/Razorback cupola - right now it sits everything from a 360° crew pintle-mount gun traverse to a Razorback-style twin-linked Reaper AC mount a la a CSM Razorback taken from the Defiler kit). I'm easy like that, figgering by the time I've gotten everything where I want it, C:CSM will be about due for a published overhaul.

*@ everyone else* - Thank you for the comments and compliments. It's all still a work in progress - got a solid 500 points right now, but 1,000 in progress with a converted "low rider" Defiler I've got going on at the moment. Spawn are fun, too, if kinda awkward having no armor save (considering they were 3+ CSM's originally - go figure) - still really like the model, and I've got a box where my kids have been helping me stick 'em together with putty.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I'm not going to lie and say it's a deep moral quandary keeping me up at night - although technically it's 3am and I've woken up for no good reason, so I figgered I'd make it worthwhile.


The "moral dilemma," then: Chainsword or Power Weapon? You decide!









I'm also curious what people think of the weathering on the chain blade "housing" (the formerly white part of his, er, former hand) - I'm trying out a new technique of sorts that I previously only used for bone.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I think the weathering is awesome it looks just like rusted metal that has polished up with "use" hehe, very cool.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Chainsword I think. Just seems to feel more 'right' to me.



I am going to move this to the Project Log area as it belongs there now. Modelling and Painting is generally for showing of a single batch of pics for conversions or finished models.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

*@ Wraithlord* - Duly noted. Thanks for the move.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I'm in the home stretch now, and these two are looking surprising angry, I think:










What do you guys think of the green basing? Ideally I'd like all conrete and urban ruin, but it's looking pretty impractical if I'm doing a whole army. I could do my usual red-tinged concrete, dark grey-based blacktop, and greenish-grey dirt - that sound about right?

I dunno - I'm open to suggestions. Other than concrete, I hadn't thought about what color to do the basing for the rest of the army.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i can't see these guys running around on green bases. I think the concrete base like you did for the psyker would be good for the whole army. I get the feeling this army would look great rampaging through a city.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to aim for color variety in the basing, but only in terms of adding stuff that would work within an overall "ruined city" theme - I've got a display stand planned out that I think I owe my daughter to work on since she came up with a concept for my Chaos Marines to group around - "a Wargate." That'll be the focal point of the army base erupting out of the ground, and then everybody will either fit on ruined blacktop road, building debris, broken concrete or outright loose ground.

It was suggested elsewhere, too, that I break up the basing colors and not just go with a single shade - so I'm not, I agree that that would be very boring. I settled on a greenish grey as being the default dirt color for the sake of contrasting with my Warband primarily having red-colored armor, but I'm going to have other found objects in the dirt, as well as the pinkish-grey concrete color I'm running with.

So, how's about some finished Berzerkers?


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

Felt up to painting a bit tonight, and decided to work a bit more on the Chaos Lord w/ Mark of Slaanesh for my CSM Warband. I painted the "hair" on the chest armor's figure with Mithril Silver and then I tried a few new ink-style colors I picked up (VMA Golden Yellow and VMA Burnt Umber) to try and get a yellow metal effect, shaded with Devlan Mud, VMA Intermediate Blue, and Badab Black. Well, I got a little crazy and started working the same colors over the hood and matching "skin" areas for shading, and then added Tentacle Pink back in, then bumped the highlights up with a few drops of Skull White.

Anyhow, I think he's got a lot more contrast than I've painted in a long while (no pale gray added), the paint is most certainly covering well now on the areas I've worked up to highlights, and the shading goes (mostly) all the way down to dark blue - which is where he's been at for a while but I couldn't be bothered to post pictures because I didn't think there was much to validate an update. (I liked the look of him when I sat back and took pics tonight...)

















_*What do you guys think of the colors?*_ (Is it just me, or does the Slaanesh symbol on his left torso look like NMM? Wasn't intentional, and it isn't.)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Now thats an old school model!

I have un unpainted on of these at home I have been meaning to use for a while.

Very subtle effect you have with the 'pastel' colours. Not sure about the green skin though. At first glance the badge does look NMM, although on closure inspection I can see it isnt


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good so far

My only niggle is the green skin; the green looks too Orkish for me.

The hood is extremely stylish though.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

Enough people (here and elsewhere) have noted the blue-green skin as being problematic that I tinted it more towards the blue range with VMA Intermediate Blue (a new favorite color). I added my armor trim color basecoats in and deepened/tweaked things here and there elsewhere:
















So far as Ork green goes, this is how I paint my Orks; neither here nor there, though, but I'm just throwing him out here for the halibut:









Thanks for the feedback, folks!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Brilliant looking group of models, I really like what you have going on here mate! Have some rep, keep up the good work


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> Enough people (here and elsewhere) have noted the blue-green skin as being problematic that I tinted it more towards the blue range with VMA Intermediate Blue (a new favorite color). I added my armor trim color basecoats in and deepened/tweaked things here and there elsewhere....


Still great painting; looks less Orkish now

So far as Ork green goes, this is how I paint my Orks....[/QUOTE]

Also well painted.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I'm doing another WIP post on my Chaos Lord w/ Mark of Slaanesh to ideally get some feedback as I head into the home stretch here in painting the guy. I've painted this figure with more contrast than I think I've ever put into any other figure, with the shading and highlighting going from near-black all the way up to more or less pure white or pure silver in all the different color areas. He's a little bit different from my usual slightly-more-subdued painting style in that regard, I think - I generally seem to favor blended highlights as opposed to strong edge highlighting. (I realize there's probably not any of that, either, a la the 'Eavy Metal style of painting, but in any case I don't usually make as stark a jump in my highlighting/shading progressions as I've done on this guy, especially on the pink gear and the hood - I'm also putting a little more work in on him closer to what I do for my display figures, just because he'll be the leader of my CSM Warband.)

I'm wanting details to carry over among all my Warband troops, like shoulder pad or trim colors, places for insignia, a matching 3-part pattern of purple for the right greave and both shoulder pads, etc. - that way even if I do go way out color-wise (like with this guy or upcoming inducted Space Wolves, Imperial Fists, Emperor's Children, etc.) there's going to be elements that are unified all the way across on all my figures. I'm hoping I'm hitting that mark, maybe? If not, I've got problems...


Here's the update - I had some time this morning to do a bit more work:









The little decorative shoulder doodads aren't white but are actually metallic white, just like I took the purple armor up to metallic yellowed-purple following the same highlight colors as my CSM (but with metallic medium added). I'm not set on the color of the grip of his Daemon Weapon, but I figger a pale whitish-purple and purple-tinged (or maybe blue?) silver would be a good color for a "Blissgiver" flail/scourge.


I've no idea what color to paint the scroll tucked under his arm, but I'm thinking I can balance whatever color out by his bolter holster and strap that'll be going back on. Maybe like they're made from flayed flesh, or a bright yellow, or pure white, or...?


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

Well, after playing around with a few mixtures on the separate holster, I believe I figgered out an excellent contrast color that seems to suit the rest of the figure's color palette nicely - a dead flesh tone.

It's kinda an idea I had in the back of my head from the outset, but after trying out the basecoat color I've decided that the grip of the Blissgiver/scourge, the scroll (to a certain extent), and the holster for the Chaos Lord's converted, now-modular combi-bolter are going to be painted to look (hopefully) as if they were made from flayed skin.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> ...painted to look (hopefully) as if they were made from flayed skin.


Sounds good to me. looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I need to tidy up the gun and a few other details, but how does the holster look color-wise - assuming it was made out of tanned human skin, that is?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> ...how does the holster look color-wise - assuming it was made out of tanned human skin, that is?


I like the colour. However it looks a little healthy for flayed skin; possibly a light green wash to take the pink down a little.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the colour. However it looks a little healthy for flayed skin; possibly a light green wash to take the pink down a little.


Right you are! I thought at first that the hood and the holster/scourge grip would look better as similarly colored - like they were all made from flayed skin. (Odd they turned out looking very close in color, since the hood was painted using completely different paints and a different painting approach, but oh well.)

I've since added some glazing of blackish-green and a little bit of Scorched Brown/Black to give the holster and scourge grip that "yeah, definitely dead" look before working the highlights back up a bit. I have to say the appearance is much improved - thank you very much for the suggestion!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> I have to say the appearance is much improved - thank you very much for the suggestion!


Glad I could help.

Will you be posting a new picture soon?


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I don't know if this counts, Dave?

I've not been doing much in the way of painting miniatures - house painting and Dawn of War II's Last Stand game mode have pretty much taken care of free time and motivation for that. I've made a minor conversion for the figure, though, to turn the Chaos Lord's holstered bolter into a swappable Combi-Weapon, and I was wondering what people thought of it:









This is the only one I've made, a combi-melta attachment (which is as-yet unpainted, obviously). I might make one for a combi-flamer, if those prove to be useful on the tabletop, but essentially I can swap these add-on parts out as needed with an embedded rare earth magnet mounted in the gun or leave the holstered bolter as-is with no "modifications."


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> I don't know if this counts, Dave?


I think I will allow that :grin:



Tinweasel said:


> I've made a minor conversion for the figure, though, to turn the Chaos Lord's holstered bolter into a swappable Combi-Weapon, and I was wondering what people thought of it:


It looks a little small for even a single shot melta; possibly it needs a small tank on the side.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I managed to sneak in an hour or two of painting over the last few days, mostly touch-up stuff and painting the base, but I think the figure's just about finished. Anybody see anything glaringly out of place (besides the near-terminal gaudiness, that is?)









The magnetized bolter add-on to turn it into a combi-melta for TT gaming is apparently lost, so I'll have to make another one and just say it's proxied if I use him for gaming until I can make one. I'd say everything else matches to a Chaos Lord w/ Mark of Slaanesh w/ "Blissgiver" Daemon Weapon, though - what do you guys think?


I haven't put the planned Warband insignia decal on the front of the hood yet (a little leery about, in truth). When, exactly, would folks recommend I apply decals? After a first coat of gloss varnish, or now, where it's fairly smooth due to the Future and thinned paints already in place? _*Help/suggestions would be nice, as I don't want to jack things up with a poorly-applied decal at this point.*_ I put a bit more work and time into this guy since he's my HQ.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I've never seen that model before, awesome painting! Executioner looking whipping boy. 

I liked the red/black marine too. Real nice looking.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

*@ Babypowder* - Thanks for the compliments! The figure is an old WFB Chaos Champion, and I added a holstered bolter and some other stuff to allow me to use it as-is in 40K as my Chaos Lord w/ Mark of Slaanesh and Daemon Weapon. I got it not that long ago off a guy at the hobby store I've been going to, also bought some Plaguebearers from him in addition to the one earlier in the thread.


As to the Chaos Lord himself, I used waterslide decals for the first time ever to try and put my Warband insignia on his hood, and let's just say it didn't turn out too well. Despite practicing on a few other figures with some first, I ended up removing a decent amount of paint from his hood before finally getting a decal properly on there.









In fixing things up, I think I was able to match the color well enough on his hood and tidy up around the insignia - I did a decent amount of overpainting of the new color, too, to make sure that the colors all went together reasonably well (old, new, and different shading based on the newer pinkish-brown). There was a lot of uneven surface on his hood as a result of the mangling via decal application - rather than try and cover it up smoothly, I just decided to run with it and paint those areas up as warts or something. What the heck, you know?

I also noticed that I forgot to paint the gemstones on the front of his ornate chest piece, so I used a lot of the same colors and did them up at the same time. (Tried out Baal Red Wash to tie things together over the new fleshy hood color on the gems, and between that, VMA Intermediate Blue, and VMC Metal Medium, they turned out a little funky looking - but passable.)










Anyone notice anything out of place or odd looking? I'll hopefully be able to seal the figure in the next couple of days, but in the meantime...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> ...I used waterslide decals for the first time ever to try and put my Warband insignia on his hood, and let's just say it didn't turn out too well..... In fixing things up, I think I was able to match the color well enough on his hood and tidy up around the insignia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The repair looks great; i cannot tell it was repainted.

The transfer looks a little uniform; possibly it needs a wash over the top to emphasise the slight creases.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

*@ Dave* - most of the creases on the hood have been exaggerated by painting, sort of a trompe l'oeil effect. You can see it on the "pointing" view, I think. That being said, no point in turning out (consistently) good advice, so I added some minimal stripes of shading across it with Devlan Mud. I think don't want to downplay the insignia "too much" because he's the leader of my Warband and it's the first time I'd actually use a decal on a model. (Yeah, overly proud maybe, I know...) I also want to thank you for the feedback and suggestions throughout - most appreciated and helpful!


Here's pictures of the finished GW Chaos Lord w/ Mark of Slaanesh and "Blissgiver" Daemon Weapon:























For starters, I'm glad I was able to repair damage from my first attempt at using waterslide decals on a figure - his hood, specifically. It turned out a little wonky texture-wise from all the stripped paint, but I painted up the rough patches to look like more warts and scarring along the lines of the rest of the figure.

I painted the Daemon Weapon with a slight purple tinge, with the metal going up to a white metallic color - same as the round decorative insignia pieces on his torso. I figgered since it's supposed to be a "Blissgiver," some exotic coloration was called for (outside of the grip, which I tried to paint up as being made from tanned human leather).

With the hood I had a hard time settling on a color scheme - I was originally going to paint it white/pale, but that was just too heavy with negative connotations in my mind (think Southeastern US white supremacist group-esque) and so I ended going with pale pink. That later changed with washes and such to more of an appropriate (in my mind) fleshy color, so I'm going with fluff that the hood is made also out of tanned human leather.

I painted the grip of his scourge and the holster of the bolter to look like tanned human leather as well, since the orangey-reddish base balances out the other colors in theory. I'm curious to hear how folks think they turned out.

I've been painting this guy up for a long while now in trying to drag my way out of a depression and a whole lot of being overwhelmed with life in general. I'm not quite there yet, but at least I've got a finished figure to show for it!

Overall, I'd say I put the most difference in contrast in this figure compared to anything else I've yet painted - a lot of areas go from near-white (or even pure white) for highlights to near-black colors for shading. Again, I'm curious as to how folks think that turned out. He's going to be the (current) centerpiece of my tabletop CSM army-in-progress, so I figgered I'd give him some extra attention over the rank 'n' file - probably make him one big shooting magnet, but c'est la vie!

_*Feedback - the more detailed the better - would be appreciated!*_


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> most of the creases on the hood have been exaggerated by painting, sort of a trompe l'oeil effect. You can see it on the "pointing" view, I think. That being said, no point in turning out (consistently) good advice, so I added some minimal stripes of shading across it with Devlan Mud. I think don't want to downplay the insignia "too much" because he's the leader of my Warband and it's the first time I'd actually use a decal on a model.


Subtle shading was the way to go; the symbol still pops out but it looks more like it is part of the hood now.



Tinweasel said:


> I also want to thank you for the feedback and suggestions throughout - most appreciated and helpful!


Glad to help.

The hard part (painting the model) was yours.



Tinweasel said:


> I painted the Daemon Weapon with a slight purple tinge, with the metal going up to a white metallic color - same as the round decorative insignia pieces on his torso. I figgered since it's supposed to be a "Blissgiver," some exotic coloration was called for (outside of the grip, which I tried to paint up as being made from tanned human leather).


I think the Daemon Weapon might be my favourite part of an excellent piece of work; the purple tinge is spot on; although I do like the flayed skin too.



Tinweasel said:


> Overall, I'd say I put the most difference in contrast in this figure compared to anything else I've yet painted - a lot of areas go from near-white (or even pure white) for highlights to near-black colors for shading. Again, I'm curious as to how folks think that turned out.


The contrast is not too extreme; particularly for Slaanesh.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I'm currently in progress tidying up things on a slightly larger block of Berzerkers that I'm painting up to the same tabletop standard as the other ones in the thread. Just need to finish some stuff like taking care of the dreaded mold lines, matching up backpacks, etc.
Here they are as a group:









I'm also working on a 40K Chaos Beastman to serve as a Bloodgor Packmaster (out of the Imperial Armour Vol. 6 army list). I'm ideally painting him to more of a competition standard, but he'll theoretically join the ranks as another (proxied) Berzerker until I can eventually work around to modelling up some of his Bloodgor buddies.
Feedback would be appreciated:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> I'm also working on a 40K Chaos Beastman to serve as a Bloodgor Packmaster....


I am not sure if I like the head (the expression sculpted by GW rather than your conversion); otherwise that is a very cunning rebuild.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Can i ask for more shots of the leaping bezerker? Looks very impressive. I cannot give you painting comments as you are way out of my league.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

*@ shaantitus* - I'll have to dig some up of the leaping Berzerker, as they're all older pics. No problem, though. I've not been online much at all recently, since my computer's in the shop and I'm on my wife's borrowed laptop. I do plan on changing him slightly, though - or at least that's my tentative idea. Right now he's in midair slightly above the base debris, but I think he'd fit better in my army case and look a little less "exaggerated" if I pinned his foot into the debris rather than a separate length of wire.

I had a little bit of free time today and didn't feel like working on the 54mm historical mini someone asked me to take a stab at, so I decided to try some freehand on the helmet of the inducted Night Lords CSM:









Not sure if I'm sold on it, but it adds a lot to the helmet's appearance, that's for sure! I apologize if the photo's not so hot - my computer's still in the shop so this pic is pretty much cropped and posted straight from my camera.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Tinweasel said:


> I decided to try some freehand on the helmet of the inducted Night Lords CSM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some crazy freehand Tin, it took me a few moments to realise that was a Mk VI helmet. It's cool that it looks more like a winged skull that a helmet with a skull on it with Night Lord 'wings.'

Grish


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Yet more talented painting.

I am not sure about the wings and the skull; it makes the helmet look a little busy.

Maybe slightly smaller wings would look better.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments and feedback on the latest pic! Now that you mention it, yeah, the wings and skull seem to work together better than what I originally thought - they ought to contrast the rest of the dark blue/dark gold body nicely and serve as a focal point for the figure. Need to tidy up a few things with the skull painting, like how centered the teeth are and such, but I guess I'm happier with it now than when I first painted it.

@ Dave - Thanks for the feedback (again)! I had kinda decided that already, but your comment has pretty much cemented that I don't want to add anything more to the helmet (like the open back part, for example). In terms of busy-ness, though, I'm afraid it's a necessity that he get even more busy-looking because of the obligatory lightning that I'll need to paint over the armor. Just not the head, though.

As to the wings, they're pretty much a stock bit and I didn't think it was worth the effort to change them up - I took 'em straight from one of the WFB Grave Guard helmets, since I thought the vampire tie-in would be good and they're already supposed to be shaped like decayed bat wings. I think if I chopped 'em down any, they'd lose what little resemblance they have to wings - I've got a lot of people saying they look like antlers now, anyhow.


I managed to dig up my old pictures of the "leaping" Berzerker, and I think I'm more or less decided now to have him posed a little lower, like he's jumping straight off the debris beneath him. (The gun and chopping chainsword pointed forward are going to stay, though, as I think that's the "selling point" of the whole figure.) Taking him from midair and instead making him jumping off the debris, this way I don't need to fix as much of the tread on his foot so it looks halfway decent, the pose would make more sense logistically, and he'll fit in my army transport case more conveniently - sort of a 'win, win, win' situation, assuming I can pin him angled correctly from the top of the debris and have it look right.)
























As always, feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> @ Dave - Thanks for the feedback (again)! I had kinda decided that already, but your comment has pretty much cemented that I don't want to add anything more to the helmet (like the open back part, for example). In terms of busy-ness, though, I'm afraid it's a necessity that he get even more busy-looking because of the obligatory lightning that I'll need to paint over the armor. Just not the head, though.


I find GW Nightlords too busy so I suspect you are right.

The Grave Guard wings are considerably better than the standard bat-hat.



Tinweasel said:


> I managed to dig up my old pictures of the "leaping" Berzerker, and I think I'm more or less decided now to have him posed a little lower, like he's jumping straight off the debris beneath him.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to paint much in the past week and my computer's taken another trip to the shop for repair so I don't have access to any of my photo editing programs - I did a bit more work on the Night Lords freehand and took another picture, though. From feedback here and elsewhere about the freehand looking more three-dimensional on the helmet, I decided to take that aspect and work it up a little bit more: I bumped up the highlights in the appropriate spots, tidied up some of the uneven appearance I wasn't really happy with to begin with, and deepened the shading of the skull design overall.

I'l going to focus more on the rest of the miniature when I can get to it, as it's mostly basecoating and minimal highlights, but here's a picture of the new work on the helmet from a different angle so as to better show off the relative positioning of it:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Some Really great work here. I really like the Slaneshy looking model with the KkK mask. That colour looks really great! I also liked the Champ with the Chainsword arm but my favourite by far is the Psyker he just looks like he is going to explode very good looking natural action pose. 

Have some rep!


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

*@Chaosftw* - Thanks on all counts! I can't claim the posing for the Psyker, that's straight out of the box Forge World - I'd like to think the basing effects fix what I thought was kinda lacking in the freestanding posture, though. Glad you like him, as I put in a lot of work on that figure (and he's also a color test for my eventual Renegade IG force.)


I haven't had time to do much in the way of hobby stuff lately, but I've been wanting to try painting this for weeks now and I'm curious what you all think:








(The Night Lords' lightning effect on the armor, in case I'm being too vague.)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Love everything about this project log, mate. Only qualm I have is that the Night Lords armour seems a bit glossy, but with me not being a painter, I can't really comment! The helm looks _epic_, definately makes me think of the Night Lords' terror tactics! Plus rep, keep up the good work!


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

dark angel said:


> Love everything about this project log, mate. Only qualm I have is that the Night Lords armour seems a bit glossy, but with me not being a painter, I can't really comment! The helm looks _epic_, definately makes me think of the Night Lords' terror tactics! Plus rep, keep up the good work!


Thanks for the compliments!

You are correct in that the painting right now is a bit glossy. That's actually the result of the stuff I use to cut my paint thinner with, but everything will all come out nice and even in the end once I'm done painting and seal the figure. He'll have the same semi-matte finish as the rest of the finished stuff in the thread, no worries...


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

The bases are so pro.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

The first posts rhino almost made me crap mysself it looks like Styrofoam wow


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

First and foremost, GREAT minis.. Love the theme, the painting, the conversions..all of it.



Tinweasel said:


> I'm also working on a 40K Chaos Beastman to serve as a Bloodgor Packmaster (out of the Imperial Armour Vol. 6 army list). I'm ideally painting him to more of a competition standard, but he'll theoretically join the ranks as another (proxied) Berzerker until I can eventually work around to modelling up some of his Bloodgor buddies.
> Feedback would be appreciated:


Not to plug myself or my own work, but if you're looking for a tutorial [ and I've been told it's a great one ] for Beastmen Berzerkers.. mine can be found here---->http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78712

FFX


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

Well, I've been out of the hobby awhile. Lack of motivation, poor mental outlook, a lot of personal stuff going on, etc. I've not painted any figures from my Chaos Warband since, oh, October? One big thing contributing to my general lack of motivation was my belief that I had my Kroot Hound (the one that won Honorable Mention at the 2008 Chicago GD) stolen from a Military & Historical Collectible show in November of last year that I took some figures to when I went along with a local painting club - turns out I found it last week buried in an underlying area of my figure case... restored some of my faith in painting/humanity.

I put brush to figure last night with one Khorne Berzerker conversion I had the sudden urge to paint - my painting area's been in disarray since a basement renovation but I decided to ignore the clutter and take a stab at painting again. Man, I feel rusty and out of practice!










The color is quite a bit off, unfortunately, because my photo setup is dismantled and I need to get things back together. I was aiming for a lighter Space Wolves color scheme, like the near-white they used to use way back when. I settled on a halfway point between the current primarily GW Shadow Grey scheme and a mixture of GW Space Wolves Grey and GW Skull White.

* I'm not sure what color to paint the decoration on the chest armor - gold? copper? bronze?* Suggestions would be appreciated, because I'm not sure what the current standard is (this is a 3rd Ed. chest piece and I don't see any of this style in the recent Codex). Thanks!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad you are back.

Not sure what the SW chest-eagle colours are usually; however, as he has an orange beard overhanging it, I would avoid copper.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great to see life in the thread again. 

Go for whatever you fancy for the Chest detail, I have seen classic yellow and all metals being used.

Not sure what the 'standard' is either now tbh, but I have seen some nice boltgun based ones as well as a Crux Terminus stone style effect used on one lot that looked cool.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

I kicked around a couple of ideas for the Aquila color on the inducted Space Wolves Berzerker, and in the end decided I'd see what would happen with taking one of my usual bone basecoat color and adding metallic medium to it. A little bit of highlighting, a wash or two of the same blood colors I'm using for the Berzerker armor, basecoating the brass trim, and some tidying/clarifying of the beard brings things to this point:









The other guy has his armor painted (not highlighted) and the basecoat applied on the brass trim. I'd ideally like to do something for the clawed hand along the color of this guy's face: http://www.coolminiornot.com/202765

I'm having a hard time trying to figure out the actual colors of the face on the Bloodletter CMON link I posted - it's an older paintjob, so I'm assuming some sort of grey/Bleached Bone mixture highlighted up to white. If I were to replicate it, maybe GW Dheneb Stone/grey highlighted up through Rotting Flesh > Skull White, or do you all suppose that would that look a little wonky?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Im really liking that red so far! The space wolf guy is awesome looking -- the inducted loyalists is a great idea. Keep up the awesome work, I'm looking forward to seeing more of that 'zerker squad!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinweasel said:


> I'm having a hard time trying to figure out the actual colors of the face on the Bloodletter CMON link I posted - it's an older paintjob, so I'm assuming some sort of grey/Bleached Bone mixture highlighted up to white. If I were to replicate it, maybe GW Dheneb Stone/grey highlighted up through Rotting Flesh > Skull White, or do you all suppose that would that look a little wonky?


Dheneb Stone base looks close. There seems to be a murky brown hint so possibly a Devlan Mud wash over the top.

It does not look cold enough for Rotting Flesh to me; possibly a small amount of Bleached Bone.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the look of the SW berserker. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

Well, the mutated arm didn't quite turn out color-wise the way I had planned, but once I got rolling on the paintjob it sort of took on a life of its own. What do you guys think of the arm/Power Fist?

*@ Dave T Hobbit* - I ended up using a basecoat mixture of Dheneb Stone, Rotting Flesh, and VGC Deck Tan, and then working in some red, and highlighting up to Bleached Bone/White.

*@ Hammer49* - Thanks! Trying to keep things rolling here...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Love the colours! And it's nice to see you back and posting stuff again, mate, it's been too long. The only caveat I have with the powerfist is that the grasping fingers, while they work well for a Possessed/mutated arm, don't really convey 'heavy smashing power' so well (purely IMO, obviously). If I were going to use that arm for a powerfist, I'd trim off the long fingers and replace them with either a set of fingers from an actual powerfist or at least some shorter flesh fingers, perhaps off one of the Spawn hands or something.


----------



## Tinweasel (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, Svart. It's nice to be back painting again without any mental blocks.

As to the powerfist, yeah, it's not really a "Power Fist" per se in my mind, more of a "close combat weapon" rules-wise. He's basically a proxy for my Skull Champ who WILL have a Power Fist/Power Weapon conversion, but my planning is so involved that he has escaped me thus far.
I sort of view Power Fists as not necessarily always "smashing" but simply doing so much force trauma that they behave the way they do rules-wise. From that standpoint, a scthying claw hand of demonic strength and rending power fits the bill nicely IMO - again, he's just a proxy but most everybody else says it looks like a "Power Fist" so that's what I'm rolling with for now.


----------

